# Metamorphasis



## Rhisiart (Jul 11, 2006)

[Of course that should spell 'metamorphosis']

How do these VB code developments evolve the site (just curious)?


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jul 11, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance, but I don't follow..?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 11, 2006)

He's referring to the "metamorphosis" of the MacOSX.com site.  The site uses VBulletin (VB for short, not to be confused with Visual Basic ) for the forum and we were due for an upgrade but because of some personal family emergencies ScottW has had recently the change has been postponed until things settle down.


----------



## UpQuark77 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks.. I was stuck on VB - Visual Basic thing.  I do a bit of coding and.. 

Thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 12, 2006)

UpQuark77 said:


> Thanks.. I was stuck on VB - Visual Basic thing.  I do a bit of coding and..
> 
> Thanks!



No problem...I figured as much...


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 12, 2006)

Well we're both up to speed now.


----------

